# What year is my snowblower?



## juice581 (Oct 5, 2021)

I have a Simplicity 10HP 24" snowblower. 
Package # 1694590. 
Model-1060E. 
Serial # 01098. 
Not sure if any of the above info can tell me the year of my snowblower. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

For starters.....Here is the operator's manual for it........









SIMPLICITY 960 OPERATOR'S MANUAL Pdf Download


View and Download Simplicity 960 operator's manual online. Large Frame Snowtrowers. 960 snow blower pdf manual download. Also for: 1060, 1280, 1180, 1290, 1070, 1390, 1170, 1694602, 1694589, 1694597, 1694606, 1694590, 1694598, 1694603, 1694607, 1694591, 1694599, 1694604, 1694608,...




www.manualslib.com


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I am going to guess 2005 since that is the copy write date on all the manuals that I see for it but I could be wrong.....


----------



## juice581 (Oct 5, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> I am going to guess 2005 since that is the copy write date on all the manuals that I see for it but I could be wrong.....


I think you are correct. I seen a picture of a 2005 Simplicity snowblower 1060E and it is identical to the one I have. Thank you for your help.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

juice581 said:


> I think you are correct. I seen a picture of a 2005 Simplicity snowblower 1060E and it is identical to the one I have. Thank you for your help.



You are more then welcome.........Welcome to the forum by the way........


----------

